# What color is your aura?



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

I've been rereading my aura color book again, and it got me wondering what the regulars here at TPF would get on the quiz. It's a fairly long quiz, (10-15 minuets or so) so you'll have to be pretty bored to take it!

Think of it as colorful personality profiling, a bit like Meyers Briggs- but more new-age-y.

(note, it does ask for an email address at the end to get your results)

Aura Colors Questionnaire – Aura Colors


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> I've been rereading my aura color book again, and it got me wondering what the regulars here at TPF would get on the quiz. It's a fairly long quiz, (10-15 minuets or so) so you'll have to be pretty bored to take it!
> 
> Think of it as colorful personality profiling, a bit like Meyers Briggs- but more new-age-y.
> 
> ...



I'm a bit of a sucker for such quizzes.

Edit: Looked at the sight and didn't really take the quiz so much as just look through each color and the questions asked for which one. The ones I responded more to were yellow, a few of the tans, and crystal.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

limr said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been rereading my aura color book again, and it got me wondering what the regulars here at TPF would get on the quiz. It's a fairly long quiz, (10-15 minuets or so) so you'll have to be pretty bored to take it!
> ...



Ohhh! I love yellows. And tans. I appreciate their logic! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2016)

I'll look at the site, but I usually just have a dark cloud,


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I'll look at the site, but I usually just have a dark cloud,



Aww! I don't think that's true, my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 17, 2016)

Abstract Tan. Whatever that means.

Edit:

The bright and curious Abstract Tans are unique characters in the mental family. They tend to focus on the details in life, like all Tans do, but unlike most of the methodical Tans, these high-energy Tans are usually scattered and tend to go in many directions at once. They are the most childlike of all the Tans. Abstract Tans are usually open, friendly, outgoing, and optimistic personalities.


I think that people who know me well would think that's pretty accurate, haha.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> Abstract Tan. Whatever that means.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Ohh! Nice. Did you have a secondary color? It usually gives 2 answers!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 17, 2016)

Sensitive Tan -- The Sensitive Tan is the bridge between the mental colors and the emotional colors. Their auras are a combination of both a light tan color with a light blue band next to it that encircles the body. Their personalities are a subtle combination of the mental Tan qualities as well as the emotional Blue qualities.

I guess that also makes sense. 

I notice you didn't give yours .


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> Sensitive Tan -- The Sensitive Tan is the bridge between the mental colors and the emotional colors. Their auras are a combination of both a light tan color with a light blue band next to it that encircles the body. Their personalities are a subtle combination of the mental Tan qualities as well as the emotional Blue qualities.
> 
> I guess that also makes sense.
> 
> I notice you didn't give yours .


My sister and both brother in laws have the same colors as you. 

Leave it to a double tan to notice missing data. ;-)

As for my results: 
Crystal:
Crystal is a rare Life Color. Crystals have clear auras and are known as the "aura chameleons." Like chameleons, their auras will change colors to match those of the people they are connecting with at the time. They then take on the characteristics, behavior patterns, emotions and thoughts of that color.
Lavender:
Fantasy, enchantment, dreams, myths, spiritual beings, angels, fairies are all concepts which fill the Lavenders mind. Lavenders tend to live in a fantasy world. They prefer to spend their time out of their bodies, where life is pretty and enchanting. It is challenging for these airy beings to live in three-dimensional reality.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2016)

OK - I suspect I'm borderline with a few others - I had a number of the middle answers for the other colors.  But I need an amount of structure - actually had to in the jobs I've had.
Primary aura color is: Logical Tan.
Secondary aura color is: Environmental Tan.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

snowbear said:


> OK - I suspect I'm borderline with a few others - I had a number of the middle answers for the other colors.  But I need an amount of structure - actually had to in the jobs I've had.
> Primary aura color is: Logical Tan.
> Secondary aura color is: Environmental Tan.



So many tans on this board!! 

It is said that Sometimes we add other colors into our aura to please parents/spouse etc or fit in better with society.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 17, 2016)

Burple.  Huh.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Burple.  Huh.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk



We all know you're a double yellow anyways. [emoji23][emoji23] 




Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > OK - I suspect I'm borderline with a few others - I had a number of the middle answers for the other colors.  But I need an amount of structure - actually had to in the jobs I've had.
> ...


Could be.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 17, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > OK - I suspect I'm borderline with a few others - I had a number of the middle answers for the other colors.  But I need an amount of structure - actually had to in the jobs I've had.
> ...




My wife would tell you that she has no influence on my wandering brain, haha.

I drive her nuts. Incessantly.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2016)

Logical tan - the least flexible of the colors.  I tell MLW "I'm flexible like a willow."

She laughs.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Logical tan - the least flexible of the colors.  I tell MLW "I'm flexible like a willow."
> 
> She laughs.



I live in a willow free zone, are they inflexible? :headscratch:


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2016)

No, they are very flexible.  I, apparently, on the other hand . . .


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



Hmmm! That only makes me wonder what HER aura colors are. :giggle:


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

snowbear said:


> No, they are very flexible.  I, apparently, on the other hand . . .



Lol! I'm sure your extremely flexible under your own ridged circumstances. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2016)

Ps @snowbear the internet isn't telling me what MLW means. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> Ps @snowbear the internet isn't telling me what MLW means.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


My Lovely Wife (of 32 years)


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...




Okay, went through more thoroughly and was told that I am Sensitive Tan, secondary color Blue.

"The Sensitive Tan is the bridge between the mental colors and the emotional colors. Their auras are a combination of both a light tan color with a light blue band next to it that encircles the body. Their personalities are a subtle combination of the mental Tan qualities as well as the emotional Blue qualities."

So in other words, I cry a lot but then analyze why I am crying


----------



## Designer (Dec 18, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> Ps @snowbear the internet isn't telling me what MLW means.


The "weeping willow" is called that because its long, slender branches are flexible and when long, hang straight down, (like "tears" - ?)  But then all willows are not the weeping variety.  See more here:

Weeping Willow on the Tree Guide at arborday.org

Oh, or did you mean "MLW"?  My Lovely Wife


----------



## table1349 (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't have an Aura, I have a Mercedes GLE350 that is obsidian black metallic with the tan interior.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I have a Mercedes


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 18, 2016)

snowbear said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Mercedes
> ...


I hear the Aura's drive nice and handle well on curvy roads but I'm quite satisfied with my GLE350.  Comfortable on trips, that is for sure.


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2016)

Fun stuff.
Total bs like astrology and the paranormal, but fun.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2016)

It's a variation of a personality test; dependent on answers to specific questions.  I notices that some jobs spanned different categories which, in my case, created a few contradictions.  If nothing else, it may cause some self-reflection.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 18, 2016)

I am green and violet. Which seem almost contradictory and also makes me sound like a bit of a narcissist??


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 18, 2016)

KmH said:


> Fun stuff.
> Total bs like astrology and the paranormal, but fun.


 EH. Really its the exact opposite of astrology. Astrology says "you are the way you are because of something that happened to you" Where as this is saying, "somethings is happening to you, because of the way you are" Just a classification system, no different that any other personality profiling out there.

did you test red, or tan?


cherylynne1 said:


> I am green and violet. Which seem almost contradictory and also makes me sound like a bit of a narcissist??


 That is a FASCINATING combination. Do you feel its accurate? Greens and violets have quite a bit in common. Did you have a third color you tested high on as well?


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 18, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Fun stuff.
> ...


 
Kind of...I don't feel driven by money or power, really, but I am a workaholic and a perfectionist to a fault, and it often has to do with the feeling that someone needs  whatever it is that I'm doing. So I can kind of see the crossover in my life.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 18, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


How very interesting! The violets that I know, scored high on quite a few other colors, so finding a secondary was difficult. If you are violet, you would probably find her book fascinating! She even has a small section specifically on violet/greens.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 18, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> cherylynne1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



I think I scored pretty high on a couple others, but I don't remember which ones now. I do know there were a couple that I didn't score on at all...I don't think there's a single orange bone in my entire body!


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2016)

Astrology says, "You are the way you are because of where the planets and stars were when you were born".
Unfortunately, that really means where the planets and stars were back about the 2nd millennium BCE, not where they actually were for anyone born within the last couple of hundred years.

Since the Babylonian zodiac periods were established millennia ago, the moon’s gravitational pull has made the Earth's rotational axis “wobble” around the sky in a huge circle - a process called precession of the equinoxes.

Astrology buffs who follow the stars should be using these dates, reflecting where the stars have been aligned relative to the Sun for the last 100 to 150 years (note: the days overlap because the periods don't begin and end at midnight):
*Capricorn:* Jan. 20-Feb. 16.
*Aquarius:* Feb. 16-March 11.
*Pisces:* March 11-April 18.
*Aries:*April 18-May 13.
*Taurus:* May 13-June 21.
*Gemini:* June 21-July 20.
*Cancer:*July 20-Aug. 10.
*Leo:* Aug. 10-Sept. 16.
*Virgo:* Sept. 16-Oct. 30.
*Libra:* Oct. 30-Nov. 23.
*Scorpio:* Nov. 23-29.
*Ophiuchus:** Nov. 29-Dec. 17.
*Sagittarius:* Dec. 17-Jan. 20.

Did you notice that's 13 Sun/Zodiac astrology signs, and not 12 signs?
*That's because astrologers have always ignored one constellation the Sun goes through every year, year after year, Ophiuchus.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2016)

Environmental tan, secondary is blue.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm sure mine would be black.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 18, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Environmental tan, secondary is blue.


Ohh! Blue's are so sweet. No surprise there!



minicoop1985 said:


> I'm sure mine would be black.


LOL! I disagree there. But statistically speaking, I'm guessing you have some Tan in you! (Seriously, SOO many tans chiming in!)


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2016)

Your primary aura color is: Logical Tan.
Your secondary aura color is: Sensitive Tan.

no idea what any of that means...
sounds dull.  guess that means it was accurate.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 18, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Your primary aura color is: Logical Tan.
> Your secondary aura color is: Sensitive Tan.
> 
> no idea what any of that means...
> sounds dull.  guess that means it was accurate.


lol! It means you are very analytical. You would do well in IT, and get along well with gadgets and technology.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Your primary aura color is: Logical Tan.
> ...




pfff...
so yea, I was right.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 21, 2016)

My aura is a fart.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Dec 22, 2016)

tried to get results w/o entering email address & webpage would not recover even after entering same.  (using safari browser)   ugh


----------



## terri (Dec 25, 2016)

Yellow and violet here.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2016)

Embarrassed to report that my two aura colors were Hendrix Purple Haze (gives off a very strong UV wavelength response), and LED Zeppelin Dazed and Confused Magenta....

Not sure what this all means.


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> What color is your aura?


Pantone 1355c & Pantone 130u


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 27, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> I've been rereading my aura color book again, and it got me wondering what the regulars here at TPF would get on the quiz. It's a fairly long quiz, (10-15 minuets or so) so you'll have to be pretty bored to take it!
> Think of it as colorful personality profiling, a bit like Meyers Briggs- but more new-age-y.
> (note, it does ask for an email address at the end to get your results)
> Aura Colors Questionnaire – Aura Colors



I cannot relate to these questions. Is there a questionaire for me, another one I mean?

I wanted to be a dancer, but I cannot see any relation of a dancer and a fire fighter.

After 3 pages I got bored. The questionaire is clearely crafted for a different species...


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2016)

Three pages was my limit too.


----------



## runnah (Dec 28, 2016)

My neighbor had a dog named Aura.


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 28, 2016)

runnah said:


> My neighbor had a dog named Aura.



You have a picture of the dog?


----------



## runnah (Dec 28, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbor had a dog named Aura.
> ...



Are you calling my anecdote into question?


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 28, 2016)

runnah said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...




No. I want to know the color of "Aura" !!!!


----------

